# 220 lbs (estimated) bluefin with 200g jigging rod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It was another fun day. I didn't use 200g Black Hole Cape Cod Special if I have any doubt the rod can handle 200 lbs bluefin. As l let Capt Dom use my JM PE8 reel, I used Saltiga 40 filled with 80 lbs Tuf line. I was a little concerned it would take time with Saltiga if I have a 200 lbs tuna as the max drag of the reel is only 23 - 25 lbs.Unfortunately (?) it became reality. Tuna took my 180g Labo LC jig on the drop. On the drop, I detected tuna took my jig and I locked the drag lever as tuna started to take line. Fish On !!The tuna didn't take much line, but I knew it was a big tuna as I felt the weight. Tuna didn't make any spectacular run, but it didn't give up easily either. Whenever I gained the line, it took it back.I knew it would take long time to land the fish and I was ready for long battle. I lost many battles with big bluefin in the past, but I won this time.  The fork length was 72.5".fighting with 200g BH Cape Cod Special rod.





















180g Labo LC jig and OTI 10/0 assist hook used







surface lures tested







live lifting test of 8' graphite BH prototype rod.  The striped bass looks small in the picture, but it is about 25 lbs


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

thats a hellava fish without a harness.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

11andy11 said:


> thats a hellava fish without a harness.


U got that right!!

heck of a fish there Kil...


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats awesome, great catch, calm water, what more could you ask for. I am 58 and would enjoy trying that some time if you need another fisherman. PM if you would like.


----------

